
Google to Take a Hefty Cut on Android App Sales - mridulkhan
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2009/02/google-takes-he.html
======
hboon
The title (which is the original title), is extremely misleading. The article
itself states - "Google says the company "does not make money" from its
application store." and "the remaining amount goes to carriers and billing
settlement fees".

Google takes $0. Directly, i.e.

